# show off your DNA 200 screen (",)



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

hey everybody

so i saw a flood of rolo's at the last meet and the minute i got mine connected with the escribe software i had changed some of my screens. 

lets see what you guys are using ?


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/11/15)

@Oliver Barry @Nibbler @Rob Fisher @Nox46

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (30/11/15)

Ill have to post some pics tomorrow, my camera doesnt like the bright screen! lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (2/12/15)

Not a good photo, I know, but there you have it...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/15)

Meh need to figure out Escribe before I can do that  @Oliver Barry @Nibbler @Nox46 teaaaaach me


----------



## shaunnadan (3/12/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Meh need to figure out Escribe before I can do that  @Oliver Barry @Nibbler @Nox46 teaaaaach me














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Uploaded a Mario theme this morning  I want a Tinkerbell one though, will play around some more but will upload pics later


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOVE!!!!!!!! I Have the VK Logo on I will play around later hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (3/12/15)

OMG I love the DNA200. IS THERE NO ONE HERE that wants to sponsor me one.....???


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/15)

Still need to figure out how to access the rest 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/12/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Uploaded a Mario theme this morning  I want a Tinkerbell one though, will play around some more but will upload pics later



I wants Mario !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (3/12/15)

Maybe the first ever fishy DNA200

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I wants Mario !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will send you the link, I just have to find it again  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/12/15)

To everyone looking for DNA 200 Themes etc:

Here is a link to some stuff:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0uqr_CFVmx6dzJZN3paazFzUkU&usp=sharing#

Enjoy !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes (3/12/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (3/12/15)

@Stroodlepuff Well, I tried....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Redeemer (3/12/15)

Ok, so once you understand the theory, it just becomes addictive fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> @Stroodlepuff Well, I tried....



YOU ARE A LEGEND  THANK YOU


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/15)

Gizmo said:


> YOU ARE A LEGEND  THANK YOU



Lol didn't realize I was logged in as Gizmo


----------



## Redeemer (3/12/15)

@Rob Fisher a go at your Porcupine Logo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## raihaan (3/12/15)




----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> @Rob Fisher a go at your Porcupine Logo



Oh wow I NEEEEED that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

@Robert Howes I also need the bass and menthol ice screens!

I'm still travelling and will only get to plug the Rolo in tomorrow for the first time!


----------



## Redeemer (4/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (4/12/15)




----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Awesome screens @Redeemer !
That one for @Stroodlepuff was amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------

